# my tarantula won't eat!!!!!help!!!!



## dan (Jan 16, 2003)

I've had my tarantula for 1 month now and it has only eaten twice. It isn't hibernating and I keep it active. Is this normal? Can anyone help.


----------



## Slide (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems a lot of Ts like to go for periods of time without eating (or only eating very little).  More likely, though, is that it's approaching a molt.

It's really nothing to worry about, so long as the T's abdomen is plump, and not shrinking, or already quite shrunk...

What size is the spider?  Do you know when it molted last?  I think it might also help to know what kind of tarantula it is, but it seems most have similar eating habits...

Really nothing to worry about unless it's abdomen is getting noticably smaller.

Also, if it is about to molt, it's best to stress the tarantula as little as possible - don't need to leave uneating prey in with it, try not to disturb it more than necessary, that sort of thing...

Best of luck, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## bodc21 (Jan 16, 2003)

*it's fine*

well it could be close to a molt my t didn't eat for a good month then he had a molt i wouldnt worry to much becouse they would never starve themselves everything should be just fine take care-jason


----------



## Code Monkey (Jan 16, 2003)

Yep, what they said. Your T will eat when it feels the need to eat. It takes months if not years for an adult T to starve to death so there is no reason to worry about a T not feeding unless there are other symptoms of a parasitic or other infection. Being winter, many Ts reduce their food intake even though they're not completely holed up.


----------



## Tranz (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dan _
> *It isn't hibernating and I keep it active.  *



How do you keep a tarantula active?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: my tarantula won't eat!!!!!help!!!!*



> _Originally posted by Tranz _
> *How do you keep a tarantula active? *


you poke it with the soft bristles from a paintbrush, and watch it leap around in annoyance  
Seriously though, don't worry if it's not eating. My C crayshawi female hasn't eaten in months, and her abdomen is plump, and she is active (moving dirt hahah!)


----------



## anthony2561 (Jan 16, 2003)

I heard that a T once lasted 5 years without eating?????Isnt that crazy???/Who would get a t and just let it starve???


----------

